# Is it over?



## Jun1or (Oct 17, 2010)

Say it aint so. Its been pretty quiet around here.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes it is. They'll be back in march.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It's hunting season, they are all in the woods. Somebody has to go to make a report. It should be prime fishing right now with these temperatures and conditions. See what's biting and give us a report.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont know if it was just me or what. But, this was the worst year I had for flounder gigging. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

This season did suck. Only killed about half of what I got last year.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

dsar592 said:


> I dont know if it was just me or what. But, this was the worst year I had for flounder gigging. I'm ready for spring.


Yea, probably just you. I'm going to change my handle to 'Floundernaysayer'.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep it's over . But they are offshore and ready to eat !!! But this year sucked gigging but was the best year for hook and line that we have seen .


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Half!!! Damn come on here bragging why don't you. I was more like 1/4


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

It was the pits! Wonder if I can load up on sheepies.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Heard from several divers that said they were thick in the bay near the pass about 2 months ago. My theory is they tried to move back into the bay but all that fouled nasty tea colored water we had this year stopped them from getting very far. Then they didn't have far to go to get back out and that made the run just a short burst that most people did not see because it happened during rough water conditions. I saw one night of it when I was wading and it was intense but short lived. No boats could get out that night. Maybe next year will be banner because of the light harvest this year.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

I think that is a good theory day late. I did 10 times better on rod n reel then gigging. Saw some studs but it was all within a week or so span then they were gone.


----------

